# Info on UAE Residence Visa



## oilman4345 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi,
I will almost certainly re-locate to Dubai early in the New Year. My current information is that in order to get a Residence Visa, I must be sponsored by my local UAE office?
However, I will be arriving to commence my company's first office in the UAE and thus it seems to be " a chicken or egg" scenario.
I tried the UAE embassy but was fobbed off on to a recording with details of everything but my specific question, which is : If I am first director/employee, how can I sponsor myself?

Can my UK company sponsor or what is the status. Theoretically, I could get a local agent and use him , but would prefer not to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Oilman, and welcome to the forum

If you are the first to set up your office in Dubai, you will need to find a local sponsor in order to become recognised as a legal entity and be able to obtain residency/work permits for yourself or anyone else.

I would suggest you look at getting some kind of local legal representation who can guide you through this process, as it's one of those situations where contacts are all-important. 

Good luck!

K


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Will your company be based in the free zone? There would be a lot of lawyers in the UK who would have undoubtedly dealt with companies setting up new offices in the UAE and for a fee, they would be able to advise you of all the paperwork that your company needs to produce to set up a new branch in the UAE. My present company has got a huge presence in the UAE and they used a local law firm in the UK to help them through the whole process. You can get through to the UAE embassy to ask for further information ; you just need to dial that premium rate number (ain't they clever!). I've called them before and I do agree that you have a rather unhelpful person rambling away and at the end of the whole process, sure enough it tells you to redial 090.... to speak to someone.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can try companies such as 
Links Dubai

They do all the running around for you, when setting up a business.


----------

